# Wieviel verbrauch gesamt bei AMD FX 8350 ? ( NT Neukauf )



## Coretraxxx (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo 

Ich rüste gerade mein PC um und Frage mich was max verbraucht wird 

Mein System ( ab nächste Woche ;D ) :

CPU:
AMD FX 8350

CPU Cooler:
Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced

Motherboard:
Asus M5A99X EVO AMD 990

RAM:
G.Skill 8 GB DDR3 CL 7 1600 MHz 

Graphics Card:
Radeon HD 7850 oder 7870

Tower:
Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Big Tower

SSD:
SSD Corsair F160 180 GB

+ 2 Monitore, 1 x Maus und 1x Keyboad 1x Webcam 4x Lüfter

Ich will mir ein be quiet! kaufen würde aber gerne wissen, was mein System Max verbracht und sollte auch für die Zukunft reichen. 
Wenn ich rechne komme ich auf rund 400 Watt, kommt das hin oder mehr ? 

Nachtrag : Ich habe ein altes Coolmaster Netzteil was schon über 4 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb ist und ich höre ein leises Piepen, ich denke das es bald Kaputt gehen wird.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2013)

Der Verbrauch würde so um die 350 W liegen, daher wäre dieses völlig i.O. be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## blautemple (17. Februar 2013)

Mach am besten nochmal nen Kaufberatungsthread auf, das System würde ich so nicht kaufen


----------



## Coretraxxx (17. Februar 2013)

@ Adi1

Wie wäre das NT ? 

430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks ( Lese gearde, es würde Kabeln fehlen :/ )

Dann doch dieses ? Möchte nur max. 60 € ausgeben.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--Straight-Power-E9-Non-Modular-80--Gold.html

@ blautemple

Ich rüste nur CPU, Grafikkarte und NT auf, den Rest habe ich noch von meinem alten System.

Danke


----------



## Nazzy (17. Februar 2013)

Von einem 6200 auf einen 8350 ist jetzt nicht der riesen "Leistungssprung". Gönne dir doch lieber für das Geld eine 7950 ?


----------



## Coretraxxx (17. Februar 2013)

@ Nazzy Ich brauch das MT weil ich viel Render


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2013)

Falls Du doch mal die CPU/GPU übertakten möchtest, würde ich kein NT mit weniger als 450W nehmen.


----------



## wollekassel (17. Februar 2013)

Mmmmh, ich meine, dass hier ein ordentliches Netzteil mit 550+ Watt angebrachter wäre. Ich mag das nicht wenn zu knapp gerechnet wird ...

hier, einfach mal die Komponenten eingeben ...

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator



Edit: Ich komme auf eine 600 Watt Empfehlung mit Deine Komponenten. Das Netzteil soll jetzt ja nicht immer auf volle Pulle laufen wenn es an ist. Du willst doch bestimmt noch Reserven haben


----------



## Coretraxxx (17. Februar 2013)

Ok Danke


----------



## labernet (17. Februar 2013)

sorry aber der asus powersupply rechner ist wohl bissl übertrieben

sagt ich bräucht n 750Watt NT für ne gtx670 mit intel core i5 3570k + üblicher krams.

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

sagt ich bräucht ca 530 Watt (100% load)


----------



## Coretraxxx (17. Februar 2013)

LoL der sagt mir 750 Watt ? Der rechnet aber auch sehr genau lol^^ ( Asus )

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator komme ich auf rund 450 Watt 

Also dann hole ich mir ein 450 Watt NT


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2013)

Diese Netzteilrechner kannst Du getrost in die Tonne treten. Die rechnen so großzügig, dass selbst das letzte Crap-Netzteil reinpasst.


----------



## Bene11660 (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist alles völlig Overpowered!
Ich komme mit meinem i5 und meiner GTX 670 auf Vollast auf höstens 350Watt!
Jedes Marken Netzteil über 400Watt reicht für dein System locker aus! Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher drauf achten ein
Netzteil zu nehmen, das aktuelle Effizienz Mechanismen unterstützt. So hast du einiges mehr von deinem Geld!


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2013)

Falls Du auf das Kabelmanagement verzichten könntest, wäre auch dieses eine Alternative be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

Ich komme per Hand auf max. 370W, damit ist das E9 480W CM mehr als ausreichend. Außerdem benötigt kein System mit einer Karte 500W und mehr. Ich komme mit dem 2600K + GTX 570 + 4 LW, SOka usw. auf max. 400W ( regulär ca 340W ).


----------



## Coretraxxx (17. Februar 2013)

Ok, Danke an alle


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2013)

Dein System wird unter Last 350 Watt ziehen. Vielleicht 400 Watt, wenn du Furmark spielst.
Das Straight E9 CM480 reicht auf jeden Fall. Wenn es dir zu teuer ist, verzichte auf das KM und kauf dir die 450 Watt Version.


----------

